# Some of the New RI Blobs



## RIBottleguy (Dec 30, 2015)

There were so many good bottles it's hard to show them all, I have only photographed about 1/3 of the collection so far.  Here are some of my favorites.

Very rare Chas. F. Young amber split, unlisted Moritz H. Meyer amber blob, and rare Chr. Kiess split














Three rare aqua blobs












Some rare split size blobs












A very tough Finck & Hainbach as well as a rare R.H. Harvey (successor to Geo. P. Harvey)


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 30, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice ones, I like the dark amber one!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 30, 2015)

2find4me said:


> Nice ones, I like the dark amber one!


Me too! That dark one is killer


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Dec 30, 2015)

_*nice photos and a great group of blobs! 

 are RI blobs your niche in the bottle collecting world? 
how many bottlers were in RI when blobs were being made?

Pretty interesting.

Jim *_


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Jim,
I collect pretty much all RI bottles with the exception of non-local milks.  With the addition of this collection, I have around 700 different BIM blobs and crown tops from RI.  Many are variants, but I'd say there were around 200 companies/bottlers that used blobs.


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 31, 2015)

Providence produces !


----------



## Ace31 (Jan 2, 2016)

Great looking bottles, I like them all.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice grouping!


----------



## njdigger (Sep 4, 2017)

*Young bottle*

A cool "pony" bottle- I'm guessing this is a "top ten" for R.I. collectors?


----------



## stephengray (Sep 5, 2017)

You must have one heck of a collection! I like the dark amber Chas. F. Young blob beer.


----------

